
Dart Meets Rust: a match made in heaven - lukastyrychtr
https://dev.to/sunshine-chain/dart-meets-rust-a-match-made-in-heaven-9f5
======
logeprog
This is kind of crazy. If i want to waste thousands of developer hours, i
might go for it.

